# Probleme mit JAVA_HOME bzw. classpath



## Guest (6. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe versucht mit Hilfe von ant eine Java-Datei zu compilieren. Ant bringt mir folgende Fehlermeldung. Könnt ihr mir sagen was ich tun muß um diesen Fehler zu beseitigen?


```
BUILD FAILED
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\workspace\Übung Kapitel 3\build\build.xml:10: Unable to find a javac compiler;
com.sun.tools.javac.Main is not on the classpath.
Perhaps JAVA_HOME does not point to the JDK.
It is currently set to "C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_12"

Total time: 422 milliseconds
```


----------



## SlaterB (6. Aug 2007)

hast du denn ein JDK installiert oder nur eine JRE (Ablaufumgebung)?


----------



## Wildcard (6. Aug 2007)

Perhaps JAVA_HOME does not point to the *JDK*.
It is currently set to "C:\Programme\Java\*jre*1.5.0_12"
 :autsch:


----------



## Guest (6. Aug 2007)

Ich hab sowohl eine JRE (nur java oder) als auch ein JDK (java + javac oder) installiert.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe muß ich einfach nur den Pfad der Umgebungsvariablen JAVA_HOME vom JRE (das derzeigt bei mir eingestellt ist) auf den JDK ändern.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich JAVA_HOME nicht in den Umgebungsvariablen finden kann. Hab mir die Umgebungsvariablen über Systemsteuerung ==> System ==> Erweitert ==> Umgebungsvariablen anzeigen lassen. Könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich den Wert von JAVA_HOME ändern kann bzw. wo ich diese Umgebungsvariable finden kann?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (6. Aug 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich den Wert von JAVA_HOME ändern kann bzw. wo ich diese Umgebungsvariable finden kann?



Neu erstellen....


----------



## Guest (6. Aug 2007)

Wenn da aber folgendes steht



> Perhaps JAVA_HOME does not point to the JDK.
> It is currently set to "C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_12"



kann man doch eigentlich davon ausgehen das diese Umgebungsvariable bereits existiert...


----------



## SlaterB (6. Aug 2007)

schau mal in die build.xml, vielleicht wird es dort gesetzt,

evtl. auch nur dann, wenn die Umgebungsvariable nicht da ist, also die zu setzen kann schon helfen


----------



## Der Müde Joe (6. Aug 2007)

Naja .....

dann sollte sie aber auch Angezeigt werden...

Also....

System....-erweitert ..... Umgebungsvariablen....

NEU...

JAVA_HOME
C:\woAuchImmer\jdkXX

und schon existierts


----------



## Guest (6. Aug 2007)

So, ich habe die Umgebungsvariable jetzt neu erstellt und als Pfad den JDK angegeben. Wenn ich nun erneut versuchte das ant Skript auszuführen, dann zeigt er mir nach wie vor an, dass der Pfad momentan auf den JRE gesetzt ist. 

Was die build.xml angeht, hier wird die Umgebungsvariable auch nicht gesetzt. Das einzige was in der build.xml drinsteht ist folgendes:


```
<project default="compile" basedir=".">
	
  
  <property name="sourceDir" value="../src"/>	
  <property name="destDir" value="classes"/>
 
  
  <target name="compile">	
  	<javac srcdir="${sourceDir}" 
  		   destdir="${destDir}">
  	</javac>
  </target>

</project>
```


----------



## Der Müde Joe (6. Aug 2007)

ui glatt vergesssen

Unter path (bei den Umgebunsvariablen)

%JAVA_HOME%\bin hinzufügen ....glaube mit ; getrennte Liste

EDIT: sihe auch
http://www.uni-koeln.de/rrzk/kurse/unterlagen/java/allg/jdk/index.htm


----------



## Guest (6. Aug 2007)

Ich habe den Fehler gefunden:

Unter Eclipse war keine JRE sondern ein JDK eingestellt. Hab das einfach geändert und es hat wunderbar geklappt. Die Umgebungsvariable JAVA_HOME konnte ich übrigens komplett löschen und es hat trotzdem geklappt...


----------



## Der Müde Joe (6. Aug 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unter Eclipse



Das wäre ein wichtiger Punkt der Frage gewesen.....dass du ECLIPSE benutzt


----------



## Guest (6. Aug 2007)

Da hast du schon recht. Ich dachte allerdings nicht, dass das etwas mit Eclipse zu tun haben könnte und habe es deshalb nicht erwähnt. Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe...


----------

